# Why Bodoodle?



## FSL (May 22, 2002)

So I had the pleasure of shooting with Bob Gentry, Charlie Owens, Rodney Huffman, Larry Goza and many other fine shooters in Redding this past year. I watched Bob set a new course record and Charlie shoot well above previous scores as well.

I'm curious though. I saw Bob shooting a Beiter and flipper set-up but the other Mathews guys were shooting Bodoodles. Charlie and others were shooting Pro-lites or Pro 500s. So my question is .... why shoot what in essence is a release style rest when the Timberdoodle is available? Anyone else have experience with these rests? I realize that these guys could shoot anything they want and make it work, but breaking course records adds credibility to the equipment and the shooter...

What are your ideas?


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

have a pro500 . i think i prefer the flipper and plunger . MIGHT part with bodoodle if you're interested in trying one . to put things in perspective I AM A POOR SHOOTER but still entitled to an opinion . by the way , pro500 is heavy .


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

A fellow over on tradtalk is using a trapdoor fall away, no plunger. Must have a silky smooth release to do it. Not me..


----------



## DANFAM (Oct 23, 2004)

Are you positive they were using pro lites? I cant remember the model name but it was similiar to the pro lite however you could rotate the arms to get more side tension. It gives you more adjustablity than the timberdoodle.


----------



## DANFAM (Oct 23, 2004)

I looked into that rest for you. It would be the Bodoodle Pro 500. You should check it out at bodoodle.org. It will give you more adjustment.


----------



## FSL (May 22, 2002)

Thanks for the information on the rest.... any information as to why that particular one was chosen rather than the a more typical plunger set-up?


----------



## DANFAM (Oct 23, 2004)

The plunger type rest is more common among finger shooters using a clicker. Also, the bodoodle seems to be more tunable and adjustable in my opinion. You can adjust where the arrow sits on the rest as well as the tension on the prongs.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I've been experimenting (playing) with a Bodoodle Pro 500 and Timberdoodle rests along with some other blade type rests including, Tiger Tuff, Cavalier Shadow with blades and GKF Super Pro although I generally shoot flipper type rests with plungers. The fascination with blade style rests, at least to me, is that when setup properly there is NO fletching contact at all, not even a flipper wire in the way. The down side is that I really like the adjustability of a plunger for tuning. As far as the Bodoodle Pro 500 vs Timberdoodle, I have my 500 setup with the blades at the same positions, 3 and 7 o'clock, as the Timberdoodle so I'm not sure what the point is of paying for the added machining on the 500. In order to silence either rest, I have to tighten the springs to a point where I get little down movement beyond blade flex. Any blade style arrow rest would be fine for releases and I'm not sure what would be wrong with a flipper for that matter. Just my humble opinions ...


----------



## bern47 (Sep 30, 2007)

I have the Game Dropper on my Oneida Extreme, the Bullet on my Oneida TomCatIII and the Timberdoodle on my Oneida Areoforce X80, I have other type rests, none give me the performance as do the Bodoodle rests, once set they need no further adjustment. my 2c's worth.

Bernie.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

What about the rest sitting behind the archers hand??...I was always told, and still try, to have the contact points of any rest as close to the low point of the grip...This is the center axis of rotation, and place that will be the least affected by horizontal, or vertical torque from the bow hand...Shooting the BoDoodle rests that sit behind the riser, over top of the hand, seems like shooting an overdraw to Me...To Me, Overdraw + Fingers would be a bad combination....BUT.....Them fellers are shooting top of the game, so maybe I'm all wet...I have one of the smaller Bodoodles, and I put fin blades on it off of a NAP Quicktune 750, just to bring the arrow contact points farther into the bow riser,towards the plunger hole...I still had a hard time tuning it, and never cared enough to really mess with enough to get it right...I put the NAP Quicktune 750 back on...I loaned my Cavalier FreeFlight/Cavalier plunger set-up to a buddy, and as soon as I get thet stuff back, it's going on My bow...Please enlighten me as to the Pro's, and Con's of the upper-end Bodoodle rests...There has to be a reason that the top shooters, and the Pro's are shooting them...Take Care.....Jim


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

i like the bodoodles but i have quit shooting them because i would always have a buzz or a "TinK " noise come from them when shooting...i have a buddy that is shooting my ol bullet and i have proven to him that taking it off will make the noise go away but he wont change it out..

to each his own...


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

Mikie Day said:


> i like the bodoodles but i have quit shooting them because i would always have a buzz or a "TinK " noise come from them when shooting...i have a buddy that is shooting my ol bullet and i have proven to him that taking it off will make the noise go away but he wont change it out..
> 
> to each his own...


Main reason I quit shooting Timberdoddle


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

*boodoodle pro 500*

do you still have the rest, and what is your asking price if you still want sell it,
boodoodle pro 500
if so shoot me a pm

jim moses


----------



## fingers shooter (Feb 10, 2007)

I shot the pro lite two years ago until I got my pro 500 I can say that its got to be one of the easy set ups out there. You will not go wrong with that choice.


----------

